# using salt dough for hides and water bowls?



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I have been thinking of ways to make water bowls, because I would prefer to make one so I can make it how I would like it to be, other items I have used for my royal for waterbowl, he knocks them over, so I am making him one.

I was thinking of salt dough, I have seen one or two people mention it, but still not sure due to the high salt level, would it be okay to use once been oven dried?

if it's okay, I will end up making custom hides too, which would be really handy


----------



## Caz87 (Feb 4, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> I have been thinking of ways to make water bowls, because I would prefer to make one so I can make it how I would like it to be, other items I have used for my royal for waterbowl, he knocks them over, so I am making him one.
> 
> I was thinking of salt dough, I have seen one or two people mention it, but still not sure due to the high salt level, would it be okay to use once been oven dried?
> 
> if it's okay, I will end up making custom hides too, which would be really handy


I tried this method but it didn't work out for me, it just sort of crumbled :-(
The best cheap method I've found to work is using paper mache its really strong too, especially now its grouted! (It's fine to oven cook at 100 degrees too) 

hope this helps!


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Caz87 said:


> I tried this method but it didn't work out for me, it just sort of crumbled :-(
> The best cheap method I've found to work is using paper mache its really strong too, especially now its grouted! (It's fine to oven cook at 100 degrees too)
> 
> hope this helps!


you could always cover the salt dough in a waterproof substance like Silicone Sealant, i mean it will sort out the high salt content problem because it would be fully covered and also it will be water proofed to hold in water


----------

